# [GEN] Family dog a hero after stray dog attacks girl - Peterborough Examiner



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/7-0&fd=R&url=http://www.thepeterboroughexaminer.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx%3Fe%3D1018658&cid=0&ei=J88iSJMZi4zxBPPYsaED&usg=AFrqEzcXpZa4JFh0aexN6nFHutcSYtmILg">Family dog a hero after stray dog attacks girl</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Peterborough Examiner, Canada -</font> <nobr>23 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Sharon said the family pet played a key role in fending off the <b>dog attack</b>. "He's so passive at home," Sharon said. "When this dog jumped out of the bush at <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

